# Ninja busted for stealing alcohol



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 2, 2010)

Ninjas like beer...apparently.

http://www.kltv.com/Global/story.asp?S=13230885



> Arkansas after police say he broke into a neighbor's home to steal alcohol and beer. According to the Baxter County Sheriff's  Department, Wayne Alan Rogers had been staying in with a friend, but  broke into a neighbor's home on Saturday and stole alcohol and beer.
> Police say *he then bragged about being a "ninja"* and being able to get in and out of the residence without being seen.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 2, 2010)

Why do they say "alcohol & beer"? The beer in Arkansas isn't alcohol?

A fine example of why cousins shouldn't marry...


----------



## Carol (Oct 2, 2010)

Shoulda stuck with judy chops....


----------



## Indagator (Oct 3, 2010)

Hmmm... looks like the journalist musta misspelled "ninjer".


----------



## Kurai (Oct 4, 2010)

Carol said:


> Shoulda stuck with judy chops....


Shouldn't that have been "ninjee" chop?

:cheers:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 4, 2010)

> Police say *he then bragged about being a "ninja"* and being able to get in and out of the residence without being seen.


Heh I can do the same thing and don't even need an all black suit to do it... just wait until everyone leaves the house... DUH!


----------



## Stac3y (Oct 4, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Ninjas like beer...apparently.


 
Well, who doesn't?   :ultracool


----------



## David43515 (Oct 4, 2010)

Stac3y said:


> Well, who doesn't? :ultracool


 
*raises hand* Me! It`s nasty stuff. I`d take almost any mixed drink over beer.


----------

